# Hello Horse Friends!



## HeartMyOTTB (Aug 13, 2009)

HI!! I just wanted to take a second and introduce myself! I'm new to the forum and actually posted something before saying hello. Sorry about that! Anyway, I'm a horse lover from Ohio, I've been riding horses since I was seven, but it wasnt until I was 27 did I actually got to buy one! Both of my parent's fathers were jockey's. One under saddle and the other a sulky rider. They both died before I was born which is sad because I am the only grandchild who has the same love. My parents simply don't understand why I do what I do and why I spend so much time and money doing it! But I wouldnt have it any other way.

I just bought Grady from a rescue called CANTER. He is off the track, and where running really wasn't his thing, turns out jumping is! Hes a fun laid back boy who loves people. He'll give kisses to anyone and will nuzzle for treats. I got really lucky with this one and I don't know if I could find another horse like him.

I'm looking forward to sharing with everyone and I hope I can offer advice and answers to some of you, and I can't wait to receive the same! Nice to meet everyone!


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi and Welome to HF. Can't wait to see pics of your boy


----------



## horseoffire (Apr 7, 2009)

welcome to the forum


----------

